# I Got This, also Review on Budget Gear



## WillyFister?052 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day on the slopes today. Surfed some fresh man-made snow. First two times I went out, the snow conditions were nasty. I bought my own gear, fine tuned it all to fit my stance, and it was on. Practiced some techniques and just gave myself an easy day. Real mellow. So rather than making a new thread for each one, here is my brake down on my new swag...
Got the 32's Exit boot. First boot I owned so can't really compare it to much. They felt better than more expensive boots (mostly the lower end Burton boots) that I've tried on in stores. My feet didn't hurt at all compared to the rental boots that ruin your day before you're ready. My foot was in heaven the second I tried it on. Ordered a 1/2 size bigger than my normal shoe size. 
The Burton freestyle bindings worked like a charm with those boots. Easy in, easy out. Kept my ars out of the snow when strapping in. The Red Trace helmet kind of hurt my ears after awhile ,so I just took the ear warmers out. Still the most comfortable helmet I've tried on so far and half the price of most.
I strapped it all to a M3 Filter 155. Not sure if it was the board, a combination of all "better than rental gear", or confidence and pleasure of owning, but it all made a huge improvement. I can already tell this is going to be a long summer.


----------

